# Nice Surprise from Reyes Family Cigars!



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

When I get home today, my wife hands my a big box from Reyes Family. I open it, and inside I find this great t-shirt. When I take the t-shirt out of the bag, I find the new Reyes Family Premier Cigar! This looks like a beauty! Big fat Preferido shape. Cannot wait to try!

Don't know why I got this, but thanks a bunch Reyes Family!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow that is one fine looking cigar.New line???


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

paint said:


> Wow that is one fine looking cigar.New line???


You can see the end of this thread for the info...

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/t1781-any-new-sticks-on-the-horizon.html


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Sweeeeeet!!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

sweet! nice shirt and cigar!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Very nice!!! Now, let that bad boy age a bit and then do a review on it :biggrin:


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow, Very nice!!!


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

Your welcome!!! 

You wanted to know when the new line was coming out, so I wanted to send you one and a shirt. I hope you enjoy them.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

shrtcrt said:


> Your welcome!!!
> 
> You wanted to know when the new line was coming out, so I wanted to send you one and a shirt. I hope you enjoy them.


thanks! I appreciate it the t is great, My wife loves the logo!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Grats!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Very nice Reyes bomb!!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

looks like Justin hooked you up. a true BOTL


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

That shit and the smoke looks BAD-A$$! Very nice Justin


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

I do what I can when I can. Expect more to come!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

wow I really like there new look


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very cool!!


----------



## casper (Apr 9, 2008)

Very nice surprise! I'm lovin' the shirt graphics. pretty sweet stuff!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Very cool. Looks like a tasty smoke.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

awesome! Those bands are amazing. Hopefully the cigar lives up to it.


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

The cigar is AWESOME. We had a graphic designer from Miami design the new look. It really adds a nice touch to the name change.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow, seems a great cigar to me!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

CHRIS7891011 said:


> awesome! Those bands are amazing. Hopefully the cigar lives up to it.


I tried a sample back in the summer, and if it is anything like that this size will be awsome!


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

Wow that shirt is nice can they be bought anywhere? and the cigar has that come out yet?


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice!!!


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Sweet Man, Enjoy the shirt and stick. Justin you are the man. Flint


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

xavier_chino said:


> Wow that shirt is nice can they be bought anywhere? and the cigar has that come out yet?


Not for sale yet, but I will see what I can do about getting more. Maybe a contest is in order.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

looks like an impressive line just by looks
cant wait to hear the review


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow--

Interesting--
Lets get a review


----------



## Petite_Flavored_Sweetie (Feb 5, 2008)

It looks very youth orientated. Like for those under 40. he he
yeah looks great! cant wait to hear a review.


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

If the stogie is half as good as any thing else they make, it should be awesome. Lucky B*****d!


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

Petite_Flavored_Sweetie said:


> It looks very youth orientated. Like for those under 40. he he
> yeah looks great! cant wait to hear a review.


Funny you should say that. Last night Jose Ortega was in town and I hung out with him. He said the rebranding was in part to attract the younger smoking crowd. Expect a few more lines under Reyes Family to be out in the next few months.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

That is one good looking stick ,i also like the logo


----------

